# Orijen v. Fromm?



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

J was having problems with fish, there is salmon oil even in the Regional Red, so I switched to Arcana (still made by Champion) Lamb and Oatmeal and she is doing great, I am very pleased.


----------



## Serawyn (May 23, 2011)

I feed Orijen all life stages. It doesn't seem to matter what the taste is (fish or red since Ellie will eat both). She poops once a day and her stools are solid and not too large. She's got a very pretty coat and is gaining weight well, though I think she's tapering out at 13 months. 

I like Orijen because I know it has good ingredients. Our breeder started out with Fromm and we liked it. We only switched because we read Orijen has good ingredients.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

We feed Fromm's. It is a top quality product made in small batches from their family run factory. 
Our dogs like the Duck and Sweet Potato best, but they also like the Pork and Applesauce.....


----------



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

Serawyn said:


> I feed Orijen all life stages. It doesn't seem to matter what the taste is (fish or red since Ellie will eat both). She poops once a day and her stools are solid and not too large. She's got a very pretty coat and is gaining weight well, though I think she's tapering out at 13 months.
> 
> I like Orijen because I know it has good ingredients. Our breeder started out with Fromm and we liked it. We only switched because we read Orijen has good ingredients.


Thanks! Does (did) Ellie have a lot of sleepers in her eyes when she wakes up? What made you go with ALS instead of puppy?


----------



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> J was having problems with fish, there is salmon oil even in the Regional Red, so I switched to Arcana (still made by Champion) Lamb and Oatmeal and she is doing great, I am very pleased.


What is the difference between these two brands? I know there is a little less protein in Arcana and I've heard it is less expensive, but I was wondering why it is so different in terms of cost. Does it have to do with the quality at all?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Lola212 said:


> What is the difference between these two brands? I know there is a little less protein in Arcana and I've heard it is less expensive, but I was wondering why it is so different in terms of cost. Does it have to do with the quality at all?


Arcana is more of the single source protein type of food. I believe quality is the same.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

We feed Enzo the Fromm 4-star line and wouldn't change for anything. He always gets compliments on his weight, coat, energy, etc. He has been used as an example of what a healthy dog looks like at our dock diving events on more than one occasion.  We haven't had any issues with stuff in his eyes at all. He's only ever had 1 ear infection and that was when tried him on a beef food. If we stay away from the beef, he's all good.


----------



## Golden&Yorkie (Mar 11, 2012)

I feed Skipper the Orijen puppy large breed and he's doing great on it. He poops once (maybe twice) a day and it's solid. His coat is lustrous too. My yorkie is on the Orijen 6 fish and once we put her on that food, her allergies went away as well as her hot spots. I'm sure every dog reacts differently to different foods. I think both foods you are looking at are good quality.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love both foods for different dogs, and I think your pup is very lucky you are selecting between such nice choices. I do worry about the protein in Orijen for a growing puppy, though I feed it to Copley(2) and Finn(10). I feed Fromm to Tally(4) bc he gains weight more easily. They all do beautifully on Solid Gold SunDancer, so all winter, I fed it to all four and probably will again next winter. Right now, Lushie is eating Taste Of The Wild Puppy bc I want her to gain weight, but keep her phosphorus/calcium cautious.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I feed FROMM Chicken a la Veg to mine. They love it. FROMM has all stages food.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I love Fromm--but unfortunately can no longer use it because my golden is sensitive to sweet potatoes and I believe chicken as well. I had absolutely no complaints about the food or the company when I was using it though and wish I would've never had to "leave". 

I never tried Orijen, but did try Acana for one small bag--I believe it was a bit too rich for my guys, so didn't go back. So no real personal experience to share there. 

Good luck!


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Orijen Regional Red typically is typically considered an adult food due to its calcium/phosphorus percentages. 

I think you would be better off taking a look at the Acana "all life stages" grain free formulas - especially the Acana Wild Prairie. Acana basically uses similar ingredients as Orijen but the protein is a little less and works better for many dogs. 

Both Orijen and Acana grain-free are very complicated formulas with lots of ingredients. If you want to stay with the same company but feed a more simple formula, you could take a look at the Acana Chicken and Burbank Potato. It's only grain is oats and it has a more modest protein/fat level of 27/17%.

Fromm has a great reputation (family-owned company in Wisconsin with nor recalls) and I know a number of people who feed the Fromm Puppy Gold to dogs of all ages with good success.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice to know that Fromm might be another option for us in the future. Currently it is not sold anywhere close to me, but I could probably get it through mail order.


----------



## Aspen's Mom (May 15, 2012)

I just bought Aspen her first bag of Orijen Large Breed Puppy food yesterday. Geez, that stuff is pricey! A 29 pound bag was $68 plus tax...does that sound about right, or did I overpay? I haven't started transitioning her to it just yet, but will start soon.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

MyBentley said:


> I think you would be better off taking a look at the Acana "all life stages" grain free formulas - especially the Acana Wild Prairie. Acana basically uses similar ingredients as Orijen but the protein is a little less and works better for many dogs.


I have had great success with Acana Grasslands for our dogs. I chose it for grain-free and moderate protein. Our trainer recommended Fromm as an option if we want to alternate with another food.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Aspen's Mom said:


> I just bought Aspen her first bag of Orijen Large Breed Puppy food yesterday. Geez, that stuff is pricey! A 29 pound bag was $68 plus tax...does that sound about right, or did I overpay? I haven't started transitioning her to it just yet, but will start soon.


That is in the ballpark around here.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Aspen's Mom said:


> I just bought Aspen her first bag of Orijen Large Breed Puppy food yesterday. Geez, that stuff is pricey! A 29 pound bag was $68 plus tax...does that sound about right, or did I overpay? I haven't started transitioning her to it just yet, but will start soon.


 
That's about right. Here in Canada I pay $85.00, plus tax, for a bag of Orijen. I'm actually starting the switch over to Acana.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I will be switching to Acana Pacifica in the next few days. I am going grain to grain free and totally different protein than previous which was chicken.. should i go cold turkey?


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

oakleysmommy said:


> I will be switching to Acana Pacifica in the next few days. I am going grain to grain free and totally different protein than previous which was chicken.. *should i go cold turkey*?


Don't go cold turkey unless you feed a home-cooked bland diet (such as 75% rice to 25% meat) for a full day first. Otherwise, spend 2-3 days each stage of feeding old to new at 75/25; 50/50, 25/75.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I've been going through the dog food debate over here too. Did I read somewhere that you can get Acana via mail somewhere without terrible shipping charges?


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

monarchs_joy said:


> I've been going through the dog food debate over here too. Did I read somewhere that you can get Acana via mail somewhere without terrible shipping charges?


I don't typically order food online, but I did a couple of times with WAGS. I was very pleased. You get free shipping on any order over $49; plus $15 off of your first purchase. Delivery is within two days. Mine actually arrived 23 hrs. after I placed my order.

acana | dog: Buy at Wag.com - Free Shipping


----------

